

20% off any software purchase when paying in Doge, BTC or LTC - sweetp
http://sweetpproductions.com/store
hey guys,
use the following Coupon:
CRYPTOCOIN<p>in my store:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sweetpproductions.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;
for 20% off any purchase.<p>*this coupon is only valid for Doge&#x2F;BTC&#x2F;LTC purchases.
======
deftnerd
Looks like a good lineup of apps you've developed. Good luck. Sadly, I'm not
one of your target market since I'm a linux geek.

Curious, who or what software stack are you using for the order processing for
BTC, LTC, and Doge? I like how integrated it is with your site.

~~~
sweetp
I use API's from 3 different sites: DogeAPI.com, for doge payments,
LiteAPI.org for Litecoin, and Blockchain.info for Bitcoin payments.

LiteAPI, and Blockchain, are great as they have callbacks (and are virtually
identical), for DogeAPI I use EventMachine (Ruby) to poll DogeAPI to see if
payment has been received.

My store is a custom version of Potionstore (Ruby on Rails):
[https://github.com/potionfactory/potionstore](https://github.com/potionfactory/potionstore)

------
sweetp
whoops, you actually need this Coupon Code for the discount: CRYPTCOIN

